# Summit City Open 2015 (Fort Wayne, IN March 7)



## Nathan Dwyer (Jan 31, 2015)

Hello everyone, I am pleased to announce the Summit City Open 2015 on March 7, 2015. This competition will be held at the Grand Wayne Convention Center in Fort Wayne, Indiana. The events we will be having are: 
3x3 - 2 rounds 
4x4 - 2 rounds
5x5 - 2 rounds
3BLD - 1 round
Megaminx - 2 rounds
Square-1 - 2 rounds

More details about this competition can be found here.


----------



## rachmaninovian (Feb 1, 2015)

Anyone from IU Bloomington going to this?


----------



## KingTim96 (Feb 2, 2015)

Who knows, if everything goes accordingly to plan I may be able to make an appearance for this one. But hopefully there isn't something else that takes priority. I've missed around like 4-5 comps in the last year cause of school and band lol so I'm hoping I'll be able to attend this one!


----------



## Wylie28 (Feb 18, 2015)

Ill be going if my parents like my mid-terms enough


----------



## Nathan Dwyer (Feb 21, 2015)

Just a reminder that registration closes March 1st (eight days from today) and you must register and prepay to compete.


----------



## Nathan Dwyer (Feb 24, 2015)

7x7 has been added as a tentative event.


----------



## TeddyKGB (Feb 24, 2015)

Nathan Dwyer said:


> 7x7 has been added as a tentative event.



NOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nathan Dwyer (Mar 4, 2015)

http://koii.cubingusa.com/summitcityopen2014/schedule.php 

heat sheet has been posted.


----------

